# Viking Tactics Carbine 1.5 Class



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2011)

I know it's only a vid, but I enjoy watching the way Kyle approaches his students - guys like that must be awsome teachers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Like the vid! If you could help this old fella, why not shoot from the prone position through the holes that are on the ground? Is it for the speed in mobility? Just seems pretty uncomfortable to me.

Thanks amiog!

RF 1


----------



## moobob (Dec 14, 2011)

Imagine the port was only tall enough for you to use your sights if you cant the rifle 90 degrees.


----------



## Loki (Jan 25, 2012)

The SGM in my opinion has one of the best demeanor's, personality and is one of the best instructors out there. No flash, attitude, ego and or "there I was" stuff.  Kyle is a real class act!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome video. Great guy!


----------

